# Reason for high uk swine flu numbers



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Any sugestions why we have a disproportionate number of swine flu victims.
here are my sugestions.

Summer and victims are told to stay away from work :lol: 
no sick note required


dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours are reported - other countries keeping quiet do to mass hysteria?

We are densely populated compared to some countries?

Dunno

Greenie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would like to know the answer to that particularly as we are an island. If this is the best we can do we will be the first to go down when something serious comes along which could be this Autumn.

Certainly there is widespread paranoia stoked up by the media's urge to earn money. Informing people is not headlining 65,000 thousand are going to kick the bucket.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well there might be lots elsewhere but I don't know anyone who has / has had it and neither do I know anyone who knows anyone who has/ has had it.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I havent met one person who has it either.
Is it so mild like a cold as i have met people with a cold but no way have they got flue.
I had to have nose and throat swabs for my Op next Thursday so I know Im clear.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Well there might be lots elsewhere but I don't know anyone who has / has had it and neither do I know anyone who knows anyone who has/ has had it.
> 
> G


Perhaps we ought to have a flu Topic in which only flu in Members houses can be listed. Not relatives or friends but just the house\motorhome\tent the member lives in.

All clear at Daphnes Dive so far although my son was suspected of having the flue coincidently the week we were in St Ives. He went and lived with his girlfriend flat who is a theatre sister. So that don't count - do it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Poss*

UK folk tend to tale a lot of Flight Holidays (Compared to the French as an example (Why would they need to with the places they have at home!)).


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My colleague at work has it. He was on holiday (UK) for a week then his wife phoned in Tuesday saying he definately has it.
No one else at work (20 of us) has any symptoms.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A colleague had it. Had an ear infection first, which made him susceptible to the virus. Had two weeks off work and is still not recovered.
If, as reported this is a mild flu why are we reporting it? Normal seasonal flu kills thousands in this country every year, so why are we reporting the number of deaths from Swine Flu?
Gerry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

our reporting systems are better after all when its serious the NHS is the best.

65,000 figure is just one guestimate widely misreported.

Typically when there is a flu pandemic around 25-35% get it of those in the worst case around 0.24% die 

If you use my worse case figures it comes to about 51,000 out of 61million and people quoting any sort of figure should always say how they got it


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Newspaper sales?


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

I hear on the grapevine that our locality is badly hit, but that no-one over over 35 has it !

Just gossip - the people I know are all far too old therefore to get it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

GMTV seems tp drone on about it day after day...........only a few days ago I switched off the TV (usually watch it whilst getting ready for work) as I was just so sick of hearing about it, even Dr Hilary is still giving advice whilst on his holidays :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The Health Minster and a senior GP said today on Radio 4 that they are expecting the numbers of people who go down with the symptoms to be growing, in a worse case planning scenario to exceed 100,000 a day by August/September. They are putting it down to population density and whilst it is turning out in the vast majority of cases to be quite mild, it is quite an infectious disease.

The scientist chappie said as each flu epidemic is replaced by another, roughly 20-30 years apart, it kills less people, due to increased sophistication of medicine, modern diet and people being better informed and so public health improves.

They said they wanted people to have the full facts and not panic or become overly concerned, but are warned and that is why they are making sure everyone knows what the true circumstances are.

Their main concerns are for elderly people, people who have a history of lung complaints, e.g. Asthma, Pnuemonia etc and young children. These it seems are the high risk groups, everyone else will range from feeling "generally unwell" to having the usual full flu symptoms and stomach upsets. 

They also said that no one should ring for "Tammy Flu" medication unless they have their symptoms confirmed by the helpline number/website.

Of course the "real truth" is, we're all doomed and the few remaining survivors will die as the earth burns up in the "Global Warming", which is due to kick in a week on Tuesday


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flu*

Perhaps our bodies are too prim and proper. If we had a few more bugs in our bodies, we might be a damn sight healthier.

When dad was a kid, no fridge, meat kept in the cellar, no central heating, frost on the windows in winter etc etc

Too much health and hygiene rubbish in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a greater degree of transparency in swine 8O cases than in France.Look at their record in reporting C J D in cattle.Must not lose our markets or alarm the population must we :roll: Let's leave that to les rost boeuf's to mess up so we can ban their produce.Same with swine flu we take the high ground above the diseased nation. 8O

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...l;jsessionid=9CFC7A52925DEC59F262948062126A93

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

dragonflyer said:


> I hear on the grapevine that our locality is badly hit, but that no-one over over 35 has it !
> 
> Just gossip - the people I know are all far too old therefore to get it.


If no-one in the Chiltern area over 35 has swine Flu, how is it that Dr Day died from it?
Gerry


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Labour was stoking up Swine FLu hysteria in the media to try to scare the Norwich Tories into staying at home yesterday. 

FAILED  


SD


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

GerryD said:


> dragonflyer said:
> 
> 
> > I hear on the grapevine that our locality is badly hit, but that no-one over over 35 has it !
> ...


 :evil: He did not die from swine flu-it was a clot on the lung :!:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Of course the "real truth" is, we're all doomed and the few remaining survivors will die as the earth burns up in the "Global Warming", which is due to kick in a week on Tuesday


I just knew it. No point cutting the grass then, no point getting anymore food in. May just as well clear the freezers and get me monies worth.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

And the answer to the post is.......... as far as I can see from these posts is that we are more densely populated.

India under 300 cases. 8O 

We fly more......

Ryan air cancelling 40% of its flights. BA begging for charity workers to fly their planes.

I think it is devil may care border controls or rather lack of them and a lack of determination to bother. Also, having bought so many boxes of Tamilflu ( 8O ) (made in Sri Lanka) :roll: we need a pandemic to justify the cost otherwise the government gets it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's it then, Pusser, or is it Daphne (?), I'm not going to cut teh grass either this afternoon :wink: 
And I've just sneezed on my screen - better watch out you lot, wipe your screens off before you catch it :roll: - whatever it is....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Am now in a quandary.

Woke up this morning feeling 'liverish', possibly due to several glasses of nice Chardonnay I consumed last night.

But

As the day's worn on it hasn't gone way - slight headache, clammy listless feeling. Trouble is daughter and son in law plus 6 week old sprog due this evening for the weekend, plus prodigal coming home for a few days on Saturday.

Is it?

Could it be?

Should we call them off?

Gawds sake I don't know?

SDA


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Am now in a quandary.
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling 'liverish', possibly due to several glasses of nice Chardonnay I consumed last night.
> 
> ...


Call it off. Too chancey for babes


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> that's it then, Pusser, or is it Daphne (?), I'm not going to cut teh grass either this afternoon :wink:
> And I've just sneezed on my screen - better watch out you lot, wipe your screens off before you catch it :roll: - whatever it is....


I'm still a Daphne cos I can't change back. Feel like bleedin' Cinderella


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

If you know someone who has had a mild dose of it ... why not organise a swine flu party?

They are all the rage round by us ...... it's all a bit hit or miss and you might have to kiss people you don't really fancy .. but hey! .. better get a mild case now than a real stinker over winter.

The other method is to get the person with the virus to cough and sneeze into some party food .....chocolate mousse is a favourite ...and make sure all the guests get a bit ... works nearly every time.

Olive .. pass it on!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Looks like that has answered the burning question - Why have we so many flu cases 8O


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think we need to get this into perspective:

The last flu epidemic in the UK in 1999 caused 21,000 deaths and normal seasonal flu causes around 6,000 each year (reported in the MailOnline 17th July). 

I don't necessarily trust the mail but it was reported elsewhere too and apparently the WHO have it on their website although I couldn't find it (neither Roger Dawltry nor Pete Townsend were available for comment).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh No,I'm going to have to lie down 8O .This is the man who wouldn't wipe his **** with the Maill quoting it as a source for a post. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

olive said:


> If you know someone who has had a mild dose of it ... why not organise a swine flu party?
> 
> They are all the rage round by us ...... it's all a bit hit or miss and you might have to kiss people you don't really fancy .. but hey! .. better get a mild case now than a real stinker over winter.
> 
> ...


oh what fun we had :roll: 
It was much more fun when all the keys were chucked on the table..........
you never knew what you might get then :roll:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Oh No,I'm going to have to lie down 8O .This is the man who wouldn't wipe his **** with the Maill quoting it as a source for a post. :lol:
> 
> tony


When was this Tony? :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry,too many Tombo's,

I meant the Turkish Tombo 8O 

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

passionwagon said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > dragonflyer said:
> ...


Not according to his family who produced the coroners report last night. As he was my father's doctor I have taken an interest in this case.
Gerry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:?:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-not-kill-doctor-michael-day-115875-21520324/

tony


----------

